# Never Forget



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Stay safe everyone, and keep all of the victims of the September 11th attacks -- police, fire, and civilian -- in your thoughts today.

:wiltedro:

-Mike


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

Amen to all of the above.......


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Here are two tribute sites I thought that were done very well.

Civillian Victims

Public Safety Victims


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*The lights go on at dusk*

The tower light tribute to be turned on at dusk, I am sure that there will be coverage on it, would love to see that in person.

Keep them in your thoughts.... :wiltedro:


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

Here is what I posted at www.policeexplorer.com, I thought I would post it here as well...

We will never forget the brave Men and Women who gave there all to save others. We are still praying for the family's of those who were lost.

The Men and Women who died are the bravest hero's this country has ever known, we are forever indebted to them for there sacrifice.......

MAY GOD CONTINUE TO RICHLY BLESS AMERICA!!!!!!!!!

Here is a link to the NYPD memorial website. 
http://www.nyc.gov/html/nypd/html/memorial_01.html

"You are all heroes and I have never been prouder to be a member of the NYPD than I am right now.. God Bless You, God Bless America, God bless the NYPD."

Police Commissioner Bernard Kerik to his Officers shortly after the September 11, 2001 World Trade Center Terrorist Attack.

:wiltedro: :wiltedro: :wiltedro: :wiltedro: :wiltedro: :wiltedro:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

I hate to be the one who throws cold water in everyones faces here. I know I will never forget what happened on 9-11-2001 but I fear that the average American will.
On December 7th every year, I ask people what the day means to them. I get various responses like "It's Sunday dude" or "Prince Spaghetti Day" or some other foolish answer. I then remind them that it's Pearl Harbor Day and about 40% of the time I get blank stares. These are cops that I ask, not some dumb-ass college students. We all know how clueless they are. 
When 90% of Americans can't name a Democratic Presidential candidate, we are in deep trouble.
I stood and looked 7 stories or so into the hole that used to be 2 soaring towers that I once looked up at and began to feel my throat constrict and I felt very sad. I then looked around the area and saw the scumbag vultures selling "memorabelia" of that fateful day. 5X7 glossy photos of people missing limbs and various other gruesome and grotesque pictures of people in various stages of death and grief and in shock. 
A dear NYC PD friend of mine from the 6th Precinct who lost a man that day was morally outraged and showed it by tipping one vendors table over and kicking another. This was viewed upon by many there who did the NYC thing and kept walking while a few others muttered "Amen brother" and still others who asked why these people were hawking such wares at a sacred site.
When I viewed this site and see the spectacle it has become, not only am I saddened, I am shocked and dismayed by these people. I am sure that the ACLU and civil libertarian groups will say these people / scumbags have a right to sell what they want, where they want but I say they shouldn't be able to. :BM: 
On the radio today I heard people asking "Do you feel safer now that we have spent 160 Billion dollars on the War On Terror and is it money well spent?" I say yes. If we didn't have liberal politicians like Kennedy and Gore, ad infinitum, making our border so porous and letting any immigrant who floats over on an innertube or someone with a hard luck story of how they were persecuted in their homeland come in and become the newest welfare recipient, we'd all be better off. Close the Goddamn borders off and check each and every immigrant carefully before letting them set one foot on our soil. :FT: 
Remember, this is our country, not theirs. The quicker we remember this fact, the quicker the War On Terror will be over. :sb:


----------



## cjm74 (Mar 31, 2003)

Housing,
Can't agree w/ u more, but the liberals will say were profiling or hurting peoples feelings :FT: . I say tuff shit! F-- em. I they have nothing to hide what are they worried about :-k


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

Man, you said everything I had wanted to say, I just wasn't sure if I should with my being a lot less experianced than most of the posters here.
I 100% agree with everything that you said, and that is coming from a high-schooler. So maybe there is some hope for the next generation...... at least I hope so.... [-o&lt; I just wish we had more people like President Bush in office right now. Because whether you like him, or hate him, you still have to admit that he is a man of strong convictions. And when he resolves to do something, he follows through and does it, no matter what others say about it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

And what happened to those people who couldn't stick enough American flags on their cars and mobbed the stores for the $9.99 flag specials to hang on their front porches? Where are they now?

My flag has always hung outside of my front door, prior to 9/11, though I never fully appreciated what it stood for. Now I do.

The first day I moved into my new house, before one single box was brought in, I made sure that the flag holder was in place and the American flag was right where it was supposed to be, showing the world where my heart is and theirs should be.

I was working the polls when the first tower was struck. Some shit-for-brains-how-the-hell-did-this-a-hole-pass-the-psych-exam BPD cop was making explosion noises and didn't cease his idiocy even when the older woman sitting next to me starting bawling because her daughter worked at a bank in Manhattan which she at the time believed was in or near the WTC. She frantically tried to contact her daughter and other relatives to see if they had heard from her. Finally, her husband had heard from their daughter who was safe and sound. Meanwhile, I was convinced that this was the end, that U.S. soil was not as safe and sound and untouchable as I had once believed, and I just sat and waited for the big one to hit.

9/11 made me realize that I had taken my life, liberty, and country for granted. Now I look at my flag, and I am much more aware of for which it stands. I too never thought about what day December 7 was. I never cared about Memorial Day, Veteran's Day, or July 4th, they were all just days off and long weekends for me. These tree-huggers and Bush haters I guess just don't have the mental capacity to fathom what this country has done for them, about the blood that was been shed for over 200 years so that they CAN walk barefoot in the grass, eating their organic carrot sticks while slamming our military, and that no one can shoot them on the spot just for voicing their shitty opinions as they do in other countries. They don't even realize how lucky they are to have carrot sticks while the majority of the world population is lucky to have a sip of bacterium infested water!

God bless America


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

I am just glad Bush won the "hanging chad" debate in FL. If Gore was in the White House when 9-11 happened we'd all be reciting the Koran 6 times a day on a little rug. I am sure he would have given them everything they wanted and then some.
Ask people how many lives were lost on that day and people won't even remember. I hate to admit this, the American public watches way too much TV, and all the wrong channels too. Who cares about Ben Aflek &amp; Jennifer Lopez and their wedding plans? I could care less. Give me Fox News and Bill O'Reilly any day.
This post should not detract from the heroic efforts of the NY-NJ Port Authority Police, NYPD, NYC FD, NYC EMS, NY State Court Officers and the countless others at the WTC and on those flights who lost their lives that day. People, don't forget our men in the Pentagon as well who gave the ultimate sacrifice as well. They are often overlooked.
CJM74, Profiling is very much a part of Police work today and always has been. The liberals like to think that we live in a classless and neutral society which we don't. I bet the Customs cop did a bit of profiling when they stopped the guy in Port Angeles Washington before he could get his carload of explosives to LA Airport. LAX would have been a big hole in the ground if it wasn't for a good hunch, a bit of profiling &amp; alot of luck on our side. Kudo's to that man.


----------



## cjm74 (Mar 31, 2003)

Housing,
Like I said if they have nothing to hide what's the f--ing problem. It is in my experiance that person w/ something to hide has issues w/ authority. F--em it's our country and if the liberals have a problem w/ that,they can screw too. W/O Profiling what do we have? A bunch of :sh: :sh: :sh:


----------

